# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] sharepoint & infopath probleme de tableau extensible

## hamzaj

Salut  tous , 

Je suis entrain de dvelopper un intranet  d'une socit avec SharePoint Server 2010 est l'une des tches qui m'a t confier, c'est la cration d'un formulaire de "note de frais" , ce dernier t fait en excel .
J'ai commenc   crer se formulaire avec infopath designer 2010 en utilisant le composant "tableau extensible". 

Le problme  que j'ai est que je peux pas faire la somme de plusieurs champs et les affects sur un autre champs du tableaux ou mme d'un champs externe au tableau.(j'ai essay avec la fonction Somme mais a ne marche pas pour les groupe de champs diffrents).

Merci de bien vouloir m'clairer et de me donner vos propositions et suggstions  ::oops::

----------


## jff42

Bonjour
_cette question irait mieux dans le forum Infopath._
La fonction *somme(champ1)* totalise toutes les occurences de champ1.
Vous avez le droit de mettre dans une formule 
*somme(champ1) + somme(champ2) + somme(champ3)*
Cette formule peut se mettre en valeur "par dfaut recalcule" d'un champ hors tableau (attention  mettre le contrle correspondant en lecture seule), ou bien servir dans une rgle (une action qui affecte  un champ le rsultat).

----------


## billout rm

Si vous avez InfoPath 2007, il existait un formulaire de notes de frais prexistant (dans Exemple : Notes de frais).
La somme des valeurs d'un tableau extensible y est dja implmente.
Faire:
Clic droit sur le champ en dehors de la structure,Slectionner Proprit,Cliquer sur fx,Utiliser la fonction somme(champ1) en remplacant champ1 par votre champ dans la section extensible. (Ne pas copier coller cette formule mais la crer depuis l'interface).
Et normalement le tour est jou.
Je vous conseille tout de mme de partir de l'exemple de notes de frais d'InfoPath 2007 et de l'ouvrir avec le InfoPath 2010. Il s'ouvrira sans soucis.
Vous aurez ainsi un canevas  customiser pour votre formulaire.

Cordialement.

----------


## hamzaj

Merci pour vos rponses a ma bien aider ::ccool::

----------

